# Solved: Trouble with Windows Update for 8.1



## Bastiat

Is anyone else getting the following error when attempting to download from Windows Update the latest update to Windows 8.1:* WindowsUpdate_80073712 OR WindowsUpdate_dt000"‎ (0) *. I've researched the error and the only thing I've come up with relates to Windows 7 which, obviously, is not very helpful. I've also run the troubleshooter in Windows which claims to fix the problem....it doesn't. So anyone else got this problem and found a solution?


----------



## davehc

You have probably disabled some essential service(s), or they have been disabled by malware. Run a virus scan. This has been recommended as a thorough cure:

http://kb.eset.com/library/ESET/KB%20Team%20Only/Malware/ServicesRepair.exe


----------



## Bastiat

davehc said:


> You have probably disabled some essential service(s), or they have been disabled by malware. Run a virus scan. This has been recommended as a thorough cure:
> 
> http://kb.eset.com/library/ESET/KB%20Team%20Only/Malware/ServicesRepair.exe


Thanks but malware isn't the problem nor essential services. Seems I'm not the only one with the problem, in fact, it appears to be a rather large problem that Microsoft is going to have to fix. See here:

http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...775-b659-e98784bc786c?page=1&tm=1397274862538


----------



## Cookiegal

Have you checked that you already have KB2919442 installed? This needs to be installed before the large cumulative update KB2919355 which includes several other updates.


----------



## Cookiegal

Also,I see you ran the update troubleshooter but what did it report?


----------



## Cookiegal

I just installed this monster update with no problems. It hadn't been offered to me last Tuesday but just appeared pending installation for next Tuesday. I think that it may have been staggered for different regions due to the size of the update. I believe perhaps since it's such a large update that the servers were overloaded and possibly caused connection problems causing the update to become corrupt (just my own theory) so I decided to do the installation manually rather than wait for everyone to do it on Tuesday.

I have a couple of ideas for you to try provided you do already have update KB2919442 installed. If so, try:

1) Rename the C:\Windows\*SoftwareDistribution* folder to C:\Windows\*SoftwareDistribution.Old*. Windows will create a new one when it doesn't find the existing one with the proper name. This should erase failed attempts to install this update so Windows Update should offer it again. Note it will also erase your update history on the Windows Update site and start over logging from today however it will not affect the list of updates installed that you can access via Control Panel - Programs and Features.

2) Enter *%Temp%* in the run box and delete everything you can in the Temp folder.

Reboot the computer.

Open IE and visit windows Updates and check for updates to see if this update is offered again. If so, close all other Windows so nothing else is running in the background, put a check in the box and click on Install and let it download and install unhindered. If there are other updates available do not select them for download at the same time. You can go back and install them later.

If the update is not offered try downloading it manually from the following link:

http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=42327

It's only one update (KB291355) but it contains the other updates mentioned. A restart is required after installation.


----------



## Bastiat

Cookiegal said:


> Have you checked that you already have KB2919442 installed? This needs to be installed before the large cumulative update KB2919355 which includes several other updates.


Yes.



Cookiegal said:


> Also,I see you ran the update troubleshooter but what did it report?


That it couldn't repair corrupt files. It doesn't specify what file(s).


----------



## Bastiat

Cookiegal said:


> I just installed this monster update with no problems. It hadn't been offered to me last Tuesday but just appeared pending installation for next Tuesday. I think that it may have been staggered for different regions due to the size of the update. I believe perhaps since it's such a large update that the servers were overloaded and possibly caused connection problems causing the update to become corrupt (just my own theory) so I decided to do the installation manually rather than wait for everyone to do it on Tuesday.
> 
> I have a couple of ideas for you to try provided you do already have update KB2919442 installed. If so, try:
> 
> 1) Rename the C:\Windows\*SoftwareDistribution* folder to C:\Windows\*SoftwareDistribution.Old*. Windows will create a new one when it doesn't find the existing one with the proper name. This should erase failed attempts to install this update so Windows Update should offer it again. Note it will also erase your update history on the Windows Update site and start over logging from today however it will not affect the list of updates installed that you can access via Control Panel - Programs and Features.
> 
> 2) Enter *%Temp%* in the run box and delete everything you can in the Temp folder.
> 
> Reboot the computer.
> 
> Open IE and visit windows Updates and check for updates to see if this update is offered again. If so, close all other Windows so nothing else is running in the background, put a check in the box and click on Install and let it download and install unhindered. If there are other updates available do not select them for download at the same time. You can go back and install them later.
> 
> If the update is not offered try downloading it manually from the following link:
> 
> http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=42327
> 
> It's only one update (KB291355) but it contains the other updates mentioned. A restart is required after installation.


I'll give it a shot and post the results. Thanks in advance for your assistance.


----------



## Cookiegal

Windows 8/8.1 is new to me so I don't know much about it yet but I had a problem with updates just before this and that solved it for me so I thought it was worth a try.


----------



## Bastiat

Unfortunately your method didn't work. Based upon the screaming in the Microsoft forums this has grown into a big problem that has, for most, been resolved. To be able to update (assuming you are getting an error code) to Update 1 to 8.1 see here:

See post from La Fargeotte : http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...75-b659-e98784bc786c?page=33&tm=1397518008017

See also:
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2939087/en-us

http://www.eightforums.com/tutorials/26512-dism-fixing-component-store-corruption-windows-8-a.html


----------



## Cookiegal

I'm sorry that didn't work for you.


----------



## Bastiat

Not a problem, thank you for the effort. :up:


----------



## Cookiegal

You're welcome.


----------

